# Buying a used composite TCR



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Is it safe? I would love to buy one of the used Team/Once bikes and see them every now and then. What precautions can I take if I can't see it? Has anyone had someone ship a bike to their LBS for inspection before they send payment or accept the bike? Will giant warrant a resale?

Thanks in advance.


----------

